# Scanned in foal 2015



## Custard Cream (1 June 2015)

Who else has scanned in foal already this season?

My mare has today, she's 16 days to Avanti Amourous Archie. Heartbeat scan in a fortnight  

Exciting but scary. It's my first foal but mares second. Thought it might be nice to share the experience with other mums to be!


----------



## ihatework (1 June 2015)

Mine 
Due 7th April to Balou du Rouet.
Maiden took first time, heartbeat scan on Friday


----------



## PorkChop (1 June 2015)

Eeeek - very exciting, congratulations 

Hanker down for approximately eleven months of worry - but seriously, it is the best thing ever to breed your own foal


----------



## Golden_Match_II (1 June 2015)

How exciting I'm pleased it's all gone well CC! We have a foal due any day and are trying to decide whether to put ours straight back in foal or not, very scary/exciting haha!


----------



## TheMule (1 June 2015)

Embryo transfer sucessfully scanned in foal at 28 days, also due 7th April IHW!
Fabrice Van Overis x Weston Justice x Fleetwater Opposition


----------



## Custard Cream (1 June 2015)

Congratulations all, what an exciting time!

I'm trying not to get too excited as I know they can slip this early. Still, this time next year and there hopefully will be a foaly!


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 June 2015)

Custard Cream said:



			Who else has scanned in foal already this season?

My mare has today, she's 16 days to Avanti Amourous Archie. Heartbeat scan in a fortnight  

Exciting but scary. It's my first foal but mares second. Thought it might be nice to share the experience with other mums to be!
		
Click to expand...

Is that the rather beautiful India.


----------



## Rollin (2 June 2015)

Congratulations to all of you who have positive scans.  I do love my babies, you have a while to wait yet.

Love Amorous Archi just wait till this time next year you will be sharing pics.  Sadly we have nothing planned for next year as we have enough youngsters to run on.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Cello_song (6 June 2015)

My mare has had her heartbeat scan this week! Due 3rd April. Maiden mare and took first time. This is my first foal so super excited!


----------



## Custard Cream (12 June 2015)

India has her heartbeat scan this coming Wednesday. Had a bit of a panic last weekend as I thought she was coming back into season. Seems when I bring her in on a morning she has a wee and proceeds to stick her tail over her back pretending (I hope) that she is winking at me.....we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (15 June 2015)

I have two scanned in foal back in the middle of May - both caught first time despite one not catching last year (to a different stallion) and the other being initially scanned with twins, then losing the first embryo and keeping one with a weak heartbeat, before losing that one too.

As my name suggests, both mares are Standardbreds. Tracey is a 9 year old and this will be her third foal (scanned in foal to a stallion called Yankee Lariat); Beachgirl is 21 and this will be here ninth (scanned in foal to a stallion called Eagle Luck).  We're not telling her she's as old as she is, because she clearly doesn't know it herself. Three separate vets have examined her both externally and internally and have aged her between 6 and 8!

2016 foals will be our third year of breeding with our prefix, so the theme is names beginning with 'C'...we already have a shortlist!


----------



## Custard Cream (17 June 2015)

We've got the heartbeat scan today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## PorkChop (17 June 2015)

Custard Cream said:



			We've got the heartbeat scan today. Fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

How did it go? Good news I hope


----------



## Custard Cream (17 June 2015)

Yes! A good strong heartbeat! I've got a photo if I can work out how to upload via mobile.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 June 2015)

Thats amazing to see.  Thanks for posting and all the best for a successful foaling next year.


----------



## PorkChop (18 June 2015)

Congratulations Custard Cream - very exciting


----------



## Custard Cream (18 June 2015)

Has anyone else got any scan piccies?


----------



## Megibo (21 June 2015)

Not exactly scanned in foal this season but I'm due my tobagoling in three weeks and very nervous!


----------



## Equi (22 June 2015)

Congrats! I'm on heat watch now, and as soon as the tail goes up my mare will be off to have some fun!


----------



## Kathy657 (2 July 2015)

Scanned today, 16 days in foal to Diarado, very excited &#128515;&#128052;


----------



## volatis (25 August 2015)

7th April must be a popular date. I am breeding my first foal in 4 years, and that is due on 7th April too. Foal will be registered Hanoverian and by the fabulous Rotspon out of my Trakehner mare Harmsworth Elfinesque (Tycoon x Consul). A pedigree packed with super names and I think the combination will be super. And if it works as well as I hope it will, there is another dose sitting in the tank for another year!
http://landgestuetcelle.de/en/breeding/stallions/rotspon.html


----------



## scottyg (2 September 2015)

I thought I would upload a photo of my mares 55 day scan just  for peoples interest,  but I can't. Any idea how? Thanks


----------



## Escada2004 (3 September 2015)

My mare Lily has scanned in foal to Mermus R (she is by Cicero Van Paemel), im so excited and nervous at the same time as this is my first time breeding! Hadnt planned on doing it so soon with her but due to her not quite coming back 100% from an injury last year im giving her more time and put her in foal (she is sound so no nasty comments on putting her in foal please  ) Had the heartbeat scan and she will be due around 20th June! Bit later than i would have liked but she didnt take first time. She has had a foal before i bought her by Nonstop so hopefully she knows what she is doing as i will be totally useless when the day comes!


----------



## Mariposa (3 September 2015)

So many foals for next year! So excited for everyone!


----------



## Equi (7 September 2015)

Just got my mare scanned today (21days) this is my first foal so I'm mega excited (and terrified!!)


----------



## elliefiz (18 September 2015)

I've got a few due next year, very excited!!! 

All State Premium Hannoverian mares

I've got the following:

Escudo mare in foal to Furstenball
Weltmeyer mare in foal to Finest
De Niro mare in foal to Finest
Quasar du Charry mare in foal to Furst Look
Sandro Hit mare in foal to De Niro

So lots to look forward to!!


----------

